# [EVDL] ChargePro SemaCharge Pass



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I subscribe to the RSS feed for http://carstations.com which has been showi=
ng a number of new installations for Walgreens across the USA. Today's web =
page shows one in San Mateo, CA (http://carstations.com/14104) that lists a=
s free. A quick search on that site does not show Walgreens installations, =
but does show more than six in the general downtown area.

I took a trip to Orlando from Daytona Beach with our Rav4EV last year and I=
did not want to risk dragging the pack to zero (~100 mi range) so I signed=
up for the ChargePoint plan. One can get a card for the free-charging-stat=
ions program or a card for the pay and free program, which is what I select=
ed. Of course, with money on the card, I managed to find a location in Orla=
ndo, one mile from my destination, with three! ChargePoint stations, all op=
en, of course. It was a private business with a grade-level parking garage,=
well lighted and was wonderful. I made sure to send an email to the buildi=
ng manager responsible for the station thanking her for the use of the char=
ger.

We have a couple stations in our home area, but those are not all that usef=
ul, since we're almost home by the time we'd reach them. Even if I never=
again have to use the card in my wallet, it feels good to have it there.



________________________________
From: Mike Chancey <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Sunday, January 29, 2012 2:11 PM
Subject: [EVDL] ChargePro SemaCharge Pass
=

Amazingly enough, here in Kansas City Missouri several of our local =

Walgreen's are installing ChargePro charging stations. Has anyone used =

these anywhere? If so, how much do they charge? I stopped and took a =

quick look, but I guess I should have walked in to find out if anyone =

working there knew anything about them. I did finally locate the =

website for SemaConnect and found out how to buy a card, but there still =

seems to be no info on how much it costs to use it.

Anyone know more?

-- =

Mike Chancey,
'88 Civic EV
Kansas City, Missouri
http://evalbum.com/106
EV Photo Album at: http://evalbum.com
My Electric Car at: http://evtinker.com
Mid-America EAA chapter at: http://maeaa.org
Join the EV List at: http://www.evdl.org

In medio stat virtus - Virtue is in the moderate, not the extreme =

position. (Horace)
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120129/470db36f=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had posted 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EBEAA-Meeting-this-Sat-1-21-in-Alameda-CA-Charging-by-Coulomb-Tech-a-td4302420.html#a4304182
about a Leaf driver's SemaConnect's ChargePro bad experience
at Napa Premium Outlets
http://www.recargo.com/sites/3316

The ChargePro is a rebadged Coulomb EVSE. SemaConnect is 
their version of the Chargepoint network. The SemaCharge Pass 
card is their version of Chargepoint's Charge Pass RFID card.

It cost that Leaf driver $20 (twice the price of Chargepoint) 
for a card that took forever to get because SemaConnect does 
not have their act together enough to be a truly functioning 
EVSE company.

Luckily, that ChargePro EVSE hardware was not set to require 
SemaConnect network authorization, so like a ClipperCreek EVSE
(and the Avcon days of old), you just plug the dang thing
in and it charges your vehicle (sweet).

But the ChargePro EVSE hardware in your area may not be set
that way. If so you would need to go through the painful process
of getting their SemaCharge Pass card (yuk).


{brucedp.150m.com}






> Mike Chancey wrote:
> > Amazingly enough, here in Kansas City Missouri several of our local
> > Walgreen's are installing ChargePro charging stations. Has anyone used
> > these anywhere? If so, how much do they charge? I stopped and took a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought Mike was asking about the price of a charge. I could not find any links online, but I recall seeing that some Walgreen stores were charging an inordinate three bucks an hour! No verification meant that I wasn't going to post that info, but it may yet be accurate.

I've just signed up to the recargo site and added a minor detail to the one location near me, confirming that it's operational. I would be surprised to learn that anyone uses it, though. Not enough of a network in this part of the country yet.

I like carstations because I'm a fan of RSS feeds, and they have one. I see recargo does not, or it's well hidden. We don't travel much beyond our Rav4EV range, but I like to know that I can if needed and all the charge location sites provide some information. Knowing that everything on the internet is suspect, I do verify before depending on a location if I have to travel to it.

Do you know if recargo accepts private locations? We have a NEMA 14-50 and 5-15 near the property line for anyone to use, but it's not J1772, obviously.




________________________________
From: Bruce EVangel Parmenter <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> 
Sent: Sunday, January 29, 2012 3:50 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ChargePro SemaCharge Pass

Fred, if I read Mike's post correctly, it wasn't about 
Walgreens, but the nuances of ChargePro EVSE.

But as a tangent topic, Walgreens has EVSE going in at their
stores all over the SF bay area. So much so, that one could 
think Walgreens is becoming Costco's replacement. But it is 
not a uniform roll-out at all stores. Each store has their 
own style of implementation.

Some of the stores are doing this curious time limit signage 
thing that can mostly be gotten past if the driver smiles and
sweet-talks the Mgr. into allowing a longer charge. Really, a
two hour charge should be a minimum amount EVSE hosts should 
sign for. Anything less is a waste of the driver's time and 
will drive business away from them (kind of dumb to spend all
that dough on an EVSE installation and then go cheap for the
pennies of electricity used).


Personally, I use carstations as a second tier / back up to 
search with recargo.com . I find the EVSE listing on carstations
to have more errors than recargo. Thus, I have to spend the time
to triple check what I get from other EV Charging Finder site
listings.

That listing you mentioned
http://carstations.com/14104
is not new to recargo. It came into recargo last week. And was
promptly marked as bogus. It had the wrong address and was
redundant: recargo already had that site back in Dec 13 2011 as
http://www.recargo.com/sites/3226

Its a little more about how much support effort an EV Charging 
Finder site has than beating each one up for bogus listings.
You have to understand that the EVSE certified installation 
Electricians usually do a crummy submission of paperwork to the
EVSE companies. Then the bogus info is past on to all the EV 
Charging finder websites as a feed: Garbage in, garbage out.

It is the EV charging finder site's support team that has to 
clean that junk up. Recargo has the advantage of many members
giving of their time to do just that (similar to open source
efforts). Carstations is similar but different.

As I have stated in the past, I am one of those people that help
support recargo. I still use other EV Charging Finder sites, but
recargo has them all beat hands down for ease of use, accuracy, 
and because it is not just an app, but also accessible via any 
web-enabled device (in-dash Internet, phone, laptop/netbook, PC,
etc.).


{brucedp.150m.com}
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120129/37119e45/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SemaConnect is a small business based in Annapolis, Maryland. The
EVSE are their own, not a rebadged Coulomb. Unlike the Coulomb units,
SemaConnect units do not require a card if the charger is free (at
least so far - it appears to be up to the owner). It is up to the
owner if the charge is free or not, and if not, how much to charge.
The card is actually only $10. The other $10 is the initial amount
put on the card. It is a smart card similar to that used by many
transit systems (the DC Metro uses such a card). As such, it keeps a
prepaid balance on it for use at EVSE which charge a fee. If desired,
you can have your card configured to only work at free stations, in
which case no balance is required to be maintained on the card (I
don't believe).

By the way, the CEO of SemaConnect is a member of EVA/DC and is an
extremely nice guy. He leased a Chevy Volt as soon as they were
available. I have met quite a few folks at SemaConnect and they are
all outstanding. They are big believers in EVs and support many
EVents even though they receive no compensation.

I have discovered SemaCharge EVSE at three local Walgreens so far.
There is no charge to use them and no card is needed to activate them.
Just drive up and plug in.

Dave Davidson
Glen Burnie, MD
2011 Nissan Leaf SL


On Sun, Jan 29, 2012 at 3:10 PM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter
<[email protected]> wrote:
> I had posted
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EBEAA-Meetin=
g-this-Sat-1-21-in-Alameda-CA-Charging-by-Coulomb-Tech-a-td4302420.html#a43=
04182
> about a Leaf driver's SemaConnect's ChargePro bad experience
> at Napa Premium Outlets
> http://www.recargo.com/sites/3316
>
> The ChargePro is a rebadged Coulomb EVSE. SemaConnect is
> their version of the Chargepoint network. The SemaCharge Pass
> card is their version of Chargepoint's Charge Pass RFID card.
>
> It cost that Leaf driver $20 (twice the price of Chargepoint)
> for a card that took forever to get because SemaConnect does
> not have their act together enough to be a truly functioning
> EVSE company.
>
> Luckily, that ChargePro EVSE hardware was not set to require
> SemaConnect network authorization, so like a ClipperCreek EVSE
> (and the Avcon days of old), you just plug the dang thing
> in and it charges your vehicle (sweet).
>
> But the ChargePro EVSE hardware in your area may not be set
> that way. If so you would need to go through the painful process
> of getting their SemaCharge Pass card (yuk).
>
>
> {brucedp.150m.com}
>
>
>
>
>


> Mike Chancey wrote:
> >> Amazingly enough, here in Kansas City Missouri several of our local
> >> Walgreen's are installing ChargePro charging stations. Has anyone used
> >> these anywhere? If so, how much do they charge? I stopped and took=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave for the corrections. The website I looked at too-quickly
http://www.aftermarketleads.com/tag/charging-station
led me to incorrectly assume they had a rebadged Coulomb EVSE.

Here is what I found that has images of ChargePro EVSE 
http://semaconnect.blogspot.com/2011/10/chargepro-newest-model.html

If that is the correct site to reference to, it mentions they are 
aligned with 350Green
http://semaconnect.blogspot.com/2011/10/350green-partners-with-semaconnect-on.html


While it is great that their CEO is a nice guy, according to the 
issues mentioned on the Leaf EV forum, I was correct in mentioning 
they are having some growing pains (not everything is up and working)
http://www.mynissanleaf.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7622#p166967

Their website only came up last month and is a work in progress.
Their support number is not always manned 24/7 365 as stated (you get
a recording to call at the proper time).


Each EVSE website seems to have its own quirks (Coulomb included). 
The SemaCharge EVSE lookup page
http://www.semacharge.com/publicstations.php
also has it fair share as well.

Like the fed gov EV Charging Finder page
http://www.afdc.energy.gov/afdc/locator/stations/
once you have searched for a particular location, expanding the map 
does not bring up the surrounding EVSE. Recargo has resolved this
java issue, and is a useful tool when working on setting up a route 
with EVSE along the way.


I see some Chargepro EVSE listed on their site that is not on 
recargo. Looks like I have some ChargePro EVSE to add to recargo as 
I do not think recargo has a feed from them.

Dave, the next time you are at an EVA/DC meet, could you perhaps 
sweet talk that CEO into considering providing a feed to some of the
major EV Charging Finder sites, like recargo, and carstations ?


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ChargePro-SemaCharge-Pass-tp4339004p4339987.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Fred, I would not hold back second hand info if you thought is might 
be true. Just do a check in, stating what you heard. Drivers will 
take it for what it is, second hand info.

You would be surprised at how quickly people will know of EVSE that 
is on these major EV Charging Finder sites. Both recargo and 
carstations are searched by search engines like Google. A new 
listing can be found by a web search by someone, and they might
go to the site just to check it out, so they can do a check-in.

I suggest that you use the contact us link at the bottom of the 
recargo page and shoot a message to them with your ideas. The 
owner Brian, does read them.

While I agree that anything on the Internet is suspect, some social 
networking makes the experience more of do you trust this member or 
not.

Recargo has the ability to allow for members to share their 
experiences/suggestions, etc. not unlike Plugshare but does not have
PlugShare's limitation of only an iphone app.

Sure, you can create personal/private/emergency-only EVSE listings 
on recargo. 

Take a look at
http://www.recargo.com/sites/643/
Will is very accommodating by comparison

http://www.recargo.com/sites/1970

http://www.recargo.com/sites/2234


http://www.recargo.com/sites/2650
Like Will's listing, some hosts mention their business


If you wanted to offer your 14-50, that is the same as what an RV 
Park offers. And there are plenty of RV Parks listed on recargo. 

I suggest that the listing be worded according to your desires. Some 
hosts do not want a driver to come a knocking on their door in the 
middle of the night for a charge. Have them contact you first so 
there are no show ups at all hours. Some listings do not have the
exact address and are worded to contact them first to pre-arrange a 
charge (phone, tweet, text message, email, etc.).


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ChargePro-SemaCharge-Pass-tp4339004p4340037.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You are right again Dave. I suppose after several attempts over time 
to get PlugShare to offer their service via the web, I delayed 
checking with them for an update.

I took a look at their site, and though the first thing to occur is a 
popup for a login or to register, you can still use their site to 
search for EVSE. The information is rather terse as site creation 
options are limited (few choices offered). 

Still this site is useful to me. I immediately found a site 
http://www.plugshare.com?charger=3545
I was not able to find on recargo, carstations, chargepoint, blink, 
or the fed-gov site.

Which means to me it is either an EVSE brand that is lesser-known 
(like a ChargePro), or if it is a name brand (like Coulomb) the 
company did not want their EVSE put up for drivers to know about 
(it is stealth-private EVSE). 

Some companies do this to keep unwanted drivers from using their 
EVSE. That is why if it does not show up on the EVSE finder site, 
then it possibly is stealth-private EVSE.

I will try to make contact with that company and find out what they 
want. If they would rather be in stealth mode (no one should know it
exists), I will advise them as I have other hosts in the past, that
they need to contact that EV Charging Finder site telling them to 
remove their listing. This is a problem that can occur if people just
add any EVSE they see without checking first with the host.

...
I feel like I am Tim on the old Home Improvement sitcom with a new 
tool to play with (PlugShare), and Dave is the wise and helpful 
neighbor (Wilson). 

Thanks Dave for the update.


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ChargePro-SemaCharge-Pass-tp4339004p4342200.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is a very useful site in finding all kinds of chargers but their is no 
grantee.
EV drivers should keep it handy http://www.plugshare.com
They also have a lot of other charge opportunities listed that are free as well.

I see that they show the site 405 Howard St Garage $3 per hr for chargepoint 
access in post I wrote and sent to the SFEVA list back on 1/24/12



405 Howard St Garage SF CA 94105
I visited my first pay per per hour chargepoint location in the SF downdown area 
to my knowledge.
Interesting in that upon first commissioning of their Chargepoint 2 weeks ago 
they started out with charging parking customers $3 per hour for level 2 on 
top of a $22.50 per day and you'll need a prepaid or credit linked chargepoint 
card. This is the first I've found in the financial district of SF with 
charging fess. Their are two other locations that are still free 101 California 
st and ! Maritime Plaza. 

Most folks maybe willing to pay up to one dollar an hour but $3 maybe if you 
were very low on charge.
I can understand the need to pay for the service but this is a bit steep.
Need to advise the owners and thinking about what would be reasonable and the 
best way to approach them. 

Danny





________________________________
From: Mike Chancey <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Sun, January 29, 2012 11:11:13 AM
Subject: [EVDL] ChargePro SemaCharge Pass

Amazingly enough, here in Kansas City Missouri several of our local 
Walgreen's are installing ChargePro charging stations. Has anyone used 
these anywhere? If so, how much do they charge? I stopped and took a 
quick look, but I guess I should have walked in to find out if anyone 
working there knew anything about them. I did finally locate the 
website for SemaConnect and found out how to buy a card, but there still 
seems to be no info on how much it costs to use it.

Anyone know more?

-- 
Mike Chancey,
'88 Civic EV
Kansas City, Missouri
http://evalbum.com/106
EV Photo Album at: http://evalbum.com
My Electric Car at: http://evtinker.com
Mid-America EAA chapter at: http://maeaa.org
Join the EV List at: http://www.evdl.org

In medio stat virtus - Virtue is in the moderate, not the extreme 
position. (Horace)

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120131/10bc1c47/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

After briefly exploring the EVSE listed on Plugshare, and going
to the aforementioned site I found that was listed on 
Plugshare but not on any of the other major EV Charging 
Finder websites/apps, I have come to the conclusion that 
Plugshare has raw listings on its site from direct feeds coming
from Chargepoint, Blink, etc., and from Plugshare users who
do not check with the host before creating the listing.

Bad listings coming from EVSE companies usual need clean-up.
If no one is constantly doing that on PlugShare like what is
done recargo, it can give false or bad information that will get 
the driver in-trouble and cause harm to the EV-cause 
reputation (we do not want drivers to come and plug into 
private-EVSE when they are not suppose to).


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ChargePro-SemaCharge-Pass-tp4339004p4349701.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

{Other issues found with SemaConnect EVSE
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/SemaConnect-EVSE-can-t-charge-Tesla-Roadster-EVs-td4409346.html
}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ChargePro-SemaCharge-Pass-tp4339004p4439593.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have sent an email to the Corp. Offices of both Premium 
Outlets and Walgreens to read the posts on SemaCharge/
ChargePro EVSE.

Visibility is one of the tools drivers have to ensure
that companies keep-their-word to resolve these issues.


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - The professional email service

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

